# Cubase Export Audio Mixdown Issue



## patrick76 (May 2, 2016)

Hi,

I'm having an issue when I export audio mixdown in Cubase 6.5 from a single VST instrument track. When I load the audio track back into Cubase and compare it to the VST instrument track, it does not sound the same (louder, sounds like not all of the processing has been applied) Do I have to do something different in order to have ALL of my inserts on the track, the inserts on the master buss, the sends, and the automation on the track export correctly?

Here's what I do - 
1. Solo the track with Read automation enabled
2. File - Export audio mixdown
3. Select Stereo Out
4. Pick appropriate sample and bit rate

Thanks


----------



## pixel (May 2, 2016)

What audio format you have selected? 
I don't remember Cubase 6.5 but in this scenario:
-one vst instrument track with insert effects with one or more sends
-vst instrument track output is going to: master output
-send effects output is going to: master output

It should be enough to solo track. Send channels should be selected automatically. In file - export audio mixdown, wav/aiff selected. 'Mono mixdown' not selected. 

One of the idea is that maybe your plugin on send channel doesn't work in offline mixdown mode. It's not usual thing but I know that some rare plugins from the past could have this problem. It would answer question why track is louder if there was reverb on send or another effect that have low output level. 

No ideas why some processing doesant applied. First thing that comes to my mind is faulty insert effect(s)


----------



## patrick76 (May 2, 2016)

pixel said:


> What audio format you have selected?
> I don't remember Cubase 6.5 but in this scenario:
> -one vst instrument track with insert effects with one or more sends
> -vst instrument track output is going to: master output
> ...



Thanks for the reply. 

The audio format I have selected is wav file. The plugins I'm using are 1. Cubase stereoEnhancer insert 2. Waves REQ 6 Stereo insert 3. Softube RC48 reverb send with REQ6 eq before it 4. Cytomic The Glue compressor on Master Bus 5. 2 REQ6 eqs on Master Bus

Maybe one of these plugins is the problem like you mentioned. I will have to look into that. Thanks again.


----------



## patrick76 (May 2, 2016)

I think I just figured it out. A silly mistake as per usual for me in these software situations. The sound was different between my wav file and the original VSTi track because I imported the wav file back into the same project to compare the two tracks, causing the wav file to be processed AGAIN by what I had on the master bus. Thanks again for taking the time to reply Pixel.


----------



## pixel (May 2, 2016)

Hahahaha oh yes, one of these silly mistakes that are happening all the time


----------



## colony nofi (May 2, 2016)

I usually setup a "listen bus" just for this scenario.


----------

